
Samsung will ask all global partners to stop sales and exchanges of Galaxy Note7 - coloneltcb
https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-will-ask-all-global-partners-to-stop-sales-and-exchanges-of-galaxy-note7-while-further-investigation-takes-place
======
zhan_eg
Still, the top product on their Korean homepage
([http://www.samsung.com/sec/home/](http://www.samsung.com/sec/home/)) is ...
Galaxy Note7 :)

